# The STI 40 caliber vs the Glock 35 vs the Tanfoglio Limited 40 caliber.help me decide



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys, I am stuck trying to decide which firearm to purchase since I decided to move into competitive shooting this year. I love the Glock 35 and I intend to purchase one soon. However, I wonder if it can ever be as accurate as the 2011 STI 40 caliber firearms on sale. I am also factoring that the STI is pricey whereas the Glock can be bought for less than $600 bucks. I want a sporting firearm I can use to get the best results and improve on my game. In seeking advice from local guys I was told that the STI will bring up my game to a whole new level, as the Glock is not as as accurate as the STI, for competitive shooting. I have also been using the Tanfoglio in 9mm for practice sessions. Its an all metal pistol and it is very accurate. I can get very good groupings at various distances, but they are not as readily available in my neck of the woods.

If you were in my shoes, which would you choose and why?


----------

